# Coding preventive medicine codes 99401-99404



## 00023808 (Jun 21, 2010)

I have a question as I've been trying to find coding information on the preventive medicine codes 99401-99404.  The midwives that I code for are wanting to use these codes.  I am wanting to know if anyone uses them and if so, can you use those with a preventive medicine physical 99395-99397?


----------

